# Russian tortoise beak length?



## GilbertP24 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm new to tortoise forum!  I just got a wonderful Russian tortoise named Gilbert and he is the absolute nicest tortoise ever. I took him to the vet today and even they complimented him. But I just have a question on beak length. When I got him, his beak was ridiculously long and overgrown. He could still eat, but I'm really not sure how. I took him to the vet today and they trimmed a good chunk off, but it still looks overgrown to me. :/ I was wondering if anyone could help me and let me know what the proper length is and even maybe upload pictures? It would be greatly appreciated!!!  thank you all!!!


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Jan 28, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! Could you post a pic? Then we would probably be able to tell you if it is still overgrown. 



GilbertP24 said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to tortoise forum!  I just got a wonderful Russian tortoise named Gilbert and he is the absolute nicest tortoise ever. I took him to the vet today and even they complimented him. But I just have a question on beak length. When I got him, his beak was ridiculously long and overgrown. He could still eat, but I'm really not sure how. I took him to the vet today and they trimmed a good chunk off, but it still looks overgrown to me. :/ I was wondering if anyone could help me and let me know what the proper length is and even maybe upload pictures? It would be greatly appreciated!!!  thank you all!!!


----------



## GilbertP24 (Feb 4, 2013)

biochemnerd808 said:


> Welcome to the forum! Could you post a pic? Then we would probably be able to tell you if it is still overgrown.
> 
> Certainly!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Spn785 (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks a little long to me, but if you feed him on a piece of slate, that will wear down and should be okay. By the way, you have a good looking tort there!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 4, 2013)

It's still a little long. I would guess your Vet did not want to stress him any more at one time then he/she felt was safe. Too long he can still eat, but if he got it too short then there can be big problems with them being able to eat while it grows out. I think he went with safe over sorry.

I would think between feeding him on a unglazed terra cotta plant saucer, a flat rock, or a tile it should help. Also instead of cutting up all his food, make him have to rip and tear it. Feeding more firm and fiberous foods helps too. For instance not so much soft spring mix, but older plants. Don't only give him leaves, but also leave those whole stem sections from things like collard greens for him to munch on. Most weeds are also better to feed because they live in a harsh natural environemnt that lacks water and the such. This makes weeds grow more fiberous and tougher then our pampered "for humans" greens. Once a month or so, you might give him a whole carrot to gnaw his way through.


----------



## GilbertP24 (Feb 4, 2013)

Okay, perfect! Thank you so much!  I'm feeding him on a flat rock now and will try feeding him some stalkier foods to chomp his way through!  Much appreciated!!


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah, it looks pretty long, your vet probably didn't want to stress the tort too much at once. With the rescues that I've gotten that had really long beaks, we trimmed the beaks bit by bit over several weeks or months. Feeding on a slate or a flat rock will help, BUT you may also help things along by filing the beak with an emery board every few days. 

Here is a link to a little video I made, showing how to file a beak gently:
http://tortaddiction.blogspot.com/2012/12/how-to-gently-file-tortoises-beak-video.html

Good luck!


----------

